

Ask HN: What's the weirdest iOS 7 icon? - julien_c


======
cyriacthomas
Top of the list, Game center. The only one with reflection on it in the entire
icon pack.

~~~
mayankj08
Only one icon with 3D effect

------
julien_c
I'd vote for Mail, with its strange inverted gradient.

------
smoorman1024
Oh god, someone please agree with me that it's the Safari icon!?

Big fan of the new interface but I want to flush that safari icon down the
toilet.

~~~
jamesjguthrie
Yeah, definitely the Safari icon! Why is it a round icon with a white, rounded
square background? Couldn't they finally start using/allowing transparent
backgrounds?

------
silenteh
All non-Apple icons. It looks really weird to me to have some flat icons and
some glossy ones.

Unless I am on the first page of the phone, where I normally keep all Apple
native apps, it seems to me I have still the old iOS version.

It will probably take some time before I get used to it.

------
xauronx
The settings icon sticks out so bad. It's like 4 weird skinny gears inside
each other. A few just seem like big and cartoony, like they just took a stock
icon and stretched it to the edges of the container.

~~~
malandrew
Yup, they look like chainrings and that implies a bicycle app.

------
meerita
Newstand one is the crappiest icon ever made. And Game Center one too, someone
explain me what those bubbles does mean.

